# Taliban withdraws protection from Red Cross in Afghanistan



## Bleipriester (Aug 15, 2018)

Tough days may begin for the ICRC in Afghanistan.

Taliban withdraws protection from Red Cross in Afghanistan


----------



## depotoo (Aug 15, 2018)

Not good.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 15, 2019)

Taliban pledges protection to Red Cross.

Taliban lifts ban on Red Cross in Afghanistan | DW | 15.09.2019


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Oct 12, 2019)

Savages.


----------

